# Wind Noise at door connecting garage to kitchen



## bachus (Feb 9, 2008)

When it's windy there is a loud howling sound which I can stop by opening the door between the kitchen and the garage. When I open the door I can feel very strong air pressure pushing against the door from the garage. What can I do to get rid of this very annoying noise?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 10, 2008)

make sure the garage is properly vented to the roof and install some weather strip around the door between the kitchen and the garage.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 10, 2008)

You might also want to weather strip your garage door.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

Or run a 4" fresh air pipe into your return air duct to get an 'over-pressure' in the house.
Glenn


----------

